# accessing root and SD card on CM9



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

So I installed CM9, but can't figure out how to access the root and SD card of my Touchpad. I went to Settings, Storage, USB Computer Connection, then MTP, but when the computer recognizes the Touchpad and I click on the SD Card, all that comes up is a .palm folder. Does anyone happen to know why all the other folders do not show up?

I created a new folder and put in zip files for gapps and the charger update, and when I boot into Clockworkmod, the folder shows up along with all the other folders on my root. Does anyone know why my computer isn't recognizing anything other than the .palm folder on my SD card?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

daonei said:


> So I installed CM9, but can't figure out how to access the root and SD card of my Touchpad. I went to Settings, Storage, USB Computer Connection, then MTP, but when the computer recognizes the Touchpad and I click on the SD Card, all that comes up is a .palm folder. Does anyone happen to know why all the other folders do not show up?
> 
> I created a new folder and put in zip files for gapps and the charger update, and when I boot into Clockworkmod, the folder shows up along with all the other folders on my root. Does anyone know why my computer isn't recognizing anything other than the .palm folder on my SD card?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


By any chance are you using Windows XP? If so, try turning off USB debugging on your TouchPad. Also, in CWM, go to advanced settings and you will see a selection for mounts. Lookk for the mount usb mode or something like that. You should be able to connect your pc and see your directories.


----------



## twotone (Sep 6, 2012)

Slightly related note - for more info on the .palm folder, see this post


----------

